# ciggarette lighter too small? mk3 golf.



## EmJay90 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nothing fits in it, not my cell charger, not my ipod player
is it broken or is it just the old design?


----------



## ianyboy (Jun 26, 2009)

in all total honesty, I've never heard, of cigarette lighters having had 2 different size, old and new. So I will be watching this topic, as I will also be retreiving some knowledge from it.


----------



## EmJay90 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (ianyboy)*

its quite annoying.


----------

